# Wingshooter's Maple Sling



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I've made over 20 slingshots myself but I always keep an eye out for people selling slingshots I can't make (due to lack of tools and/or talent). 
This is actually my 4th slingshot from Wingshooter. The first three were the laminate mini shooters he made. They are excellent, extremely unique and very lightweight. I love them, which is why I have 3!

I didn't realize that Roger was selling his beautifully wood burnt decorated ones but I PM'd him and got this beautiful Maple sling. The ergonomics on this was well thought out and makes for a perfectly comfortable shooter. I wasn't sure I ever wanted to shoot this because I still get the occasional fork hits but holding this beauty in my hand I just had to try it out. It shoots like a dream and is very accurate! It shoots as good as it looks which is amazing.









-Steve


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks very nice!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

I messaged about trading for this, and you beat me too it. Congrats on a great sling and a nice review. One of these days I may be able to add one to my collection.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry about that MidniteMarauder. Roger makes some very nice slingshots so you should definitely add one to your collection when you can.
best,
Steve


MidniteMarauder said:


> I messaged about trading for this, and you beat me too it. Congrats on a great sling and a nice review. One of these days I may be able to add one to my collection.


----------

